# Where to buy a Vernier?



## Silver (25/4/15)

I am wondering where to buy a good Vernier

I want to measure things accurately. Mainly for vaping stuff (kanthal wire, my screwdrivers to see diameter of coils to a tenth of a mm, little vaping parts etc) but perhaps I will use it for other things too. 

So this goes out to the experienced folk in measuring things. @johan, @Genosmate - your names come to mind...


What are the types of Verniers you get? Analogue vs digital and what do you recommend?
Can you get one that measures Kanthal wire, i.e. Fractions of a mm as well as say up to a few centimetres, or are you better off buying a different one for each?
What does a reasonable one cost and what does a too quality one cost?
Where does one get it locally? Or is it something better to import?

Any advice from those that use these things would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

I'd say a digital vernier caliper is the best for all round use, smallest models measure up to 15cm and indicate to 1/100th of a millimetre.

As to how much you pay, it depends on the brand. Entry level models are R300 with quality units starting at about R600 and prices go up from there.

Closest place to you I can think of is Reliable Nut and Bolt in Edenvale, they are open on Saturdays.

This is what it looks like. It measures outside diameters, inside diameters and depth, which is what the little bit sticking out at the end is for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (25/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> I'd say a digital vernier caliper is the best for all round use, smallest models measure up to 15cm and indicate to 1/100th of a millimetre.
> 
> As to how much you pay, it depends on the brand. Entry level models are R300 with quality units starting at about R600 and prices go up from there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Jakes. Was wondering the same thing and saw so many of them online, but didn't know what to look for.


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Thanks @JakesSA !
Thats so helpful
Much appreciated


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

You can get an entry level model from Adendorff for R235, see here:

http://www.adendorff.co.za/ProductD...ts/Verniers/150MM-DIGITAL-CALIPER-VERNIER/422

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

They also make for very good tweezers ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (25/4/15)

Hi @Silver,@johan may have a different opinion but heres my take on it.
If I wanted to measure Kanthal I'd use a Micrometer not a Vernier I think it would be more accurate,I don't necessarily mean the device itself but because of the ease of use for the task.
Verniers;I have digital and mechanical,I prefer digital because of the ease and speed I can read it.
You can spend a load of cash on maybe one made by Mitutoyo (I use one of their dial indicators) there are plenty of other premium brands,mine came from Builders Warehouse,about R400.00,it works fine for me.
No real need to import,here's an SA supplier I'm sure you've seen http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/test-...94407611&esid=cl_4294967294,cl_4294415518&m=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> They also make for very good tweezers ..



lol.....and I was at Adendorff yesterday....<facepalm>


----------



## JW Flynn (25/4/15)

building supplies, or even steel suppliers. they have those with the digital section on them... or simply online, hehe


----------



## johan (25/4/15)

I agree with @JakesSA, for general use and ease of use, get a Digital Caliper/Vernier @Silver. Stick to the *Mitutoyo* or *Starett* brand names and far away from the Chinese crap. I personally prefer the dial/clock type that are temperature compensated and extremely accurate, but very expensive and not so easy to use if you don't know how. Available at all hardware stores (i.e Mica, Builders, Macro) and dedicated tool shops (i.e Adendorfs)

Note: look on the package where its manufactured:

Mitutoyo - make sure its manufactured in Japan (if it states China, well then its a fake)
Starett - make sure its manufactured in USA (if it states China, well then its a fake)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Hi @Silver,@johan may have a different opinion but heres my take on it.
> If I wanted to measure Kanthal I'd use a Micrometer not a Vernier I think it would be more accurate,I don't necessarily mean the device itself but because of the ease of use for the task.
> Verniers;I have digital and mechanical,I prefer digital because of the ease and speed I can read it.
> You can spend a load of cash on maybe one made by Mitutoyo (I use one of their dial indicators) there are plenty of other premium brands,mine came from Builders Warehouse,about R400.00,it works fine for me.
> No real need to import,here's an SA supplier I'm sure you've seen http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/test-...94407611&esid=cl_4294967294,cl_4294415518&m=1



Thanks so much for this @Genosmate 
And for the tip on the micrometer vs the caliper and analogue vs digital
Very helpful

I think I will start with a basic one because I am not actually using it to make anything. More just out of curiosity and that its nice to know.


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/15)

The problem with these types are that they can easily compress what you are trying to measure so I would look for one where the sliding mechanism is very smooth. You need to be able to easily feel it coming into touch with the 'work'. This is only really relevant when measuring to 100ths though ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (25/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Hi @Silver,@johan may have a different opinion but heres my take on it.
> If I wanted to measure Kanthal I'd use a Micrometer not a Vernier I think it would be more accurate,I don't necessarily mean the device itself but because of the ease of use for the task.
> Verniers;I have digital and mechanical,I prefer digital because of the ease and speed I can read it.
> You can spend a load of cash on maybe one made by Mitutoyo (I use one of their dial indicators) there are plenty of other premium brands,mine came from Builders Warehouse,about R400.00,it works fine for me.
> No real need to import,here's an SA supplier I'm sure you've seen http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/test-...94407611&esid=cl_4294967294,cl_4294415518&m=1



I agree 100%, and I use an AMES dial/clock micrometer for thin wires etc, and for someone like @Silver, "analysis to paralysis" type person , a micrometer will be better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/4/15)

Last note @Silver - stay far away from the plastic types.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

johan said:


> I agree with @JakesSA, for general use and ease of use, get a Digital Caliper/Vernier @Silver. Stick to the *Mitutoyo* or *Starett* brand names and far away from the Chinese crap. I personally prefer the dial/clock type that are temperature compensated and extremely accurate, but very expensive and not so easy to use if you don't know how. Available at all hardware stores (i.e Mica, Builders, Macro) and dedicated tool shops (i.e Adendorfs)
> 
> Note: look on the package where its manufactured:
> 
> ...



Thanks @johan
Your advice is hugely appreciated
I will make a note to check where its made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Ok, thanks to all of you for your expert tips!

So I am looking for a metal device that is made in the USA or Japan that has a smooth sliding action and not a clone from China.

Lol, sounds like I am looking for a Reo. Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (25/4/15)

@Silver ill sell you mine. It is Japanese and has smooth movement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Aah, @Sprint, that looks amazing
I really love the analogue dials, even though the guys say the digital one is easier to read. 
Will PM you


----------



## Alex (25/4/15)

I often see them at second hand shops @Silver, on the East Rand that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/4/15)

Sprint said:


> @Silver ill sell you mine. It is Japanese and has smooth movement.



Damn, that's nice, how much?


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

It does look lovely doesnt it @Alex?

I think I must come with you one day to those second hand shops in the East Rand, i can just imagine me coming home with a bootful of stuff !


----------



## Alex (25/4/15)

Silver said:


> It does look lovely doesnt it @Alex?
> 
> I think I must come with you one day to those second hand shops in the East Rand, i can just imagine me coming home with a bootful of stuff !



You'll have a lifetime supply of tools for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (25/4/15)

there's quality, and then there's "good enough". The chinese ones get frowned upon by chaps who use mills and lathes for a living.
But for 99.9% of us on the planet they are good enough.
I have both types, both can measure the thickness of a rizla paper acurately enough that if the rizla paper is folder double the reading doubles.(and the reading corresponds for both makes)
That is probably good enough for what you intend to do.
But if it doesnt say starrett or whatever, your neighbours may frown at you. So be it.

Side note: the digital chinese ones have an output port at the top which you can interface to an arduino or similar to make a DRO (a cheap, mostly accurate DRO)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Xhale said:


> there's quality, and then there's "good enough". The chinese ones get frowned upon by chaps who use mills and lathes for a living.
> But for 99.9% of us on the planet they are good enough.
> I have both types, both can measure the thickness of a rizla paper acurately enough that if the rizla paper is folder double the reading doubles.(and the reading corresponds for both makes)
> That is probably good enough for what you intend to do.
> ...



Thanks @Xhale
Appreciate your feedback - also most helpful.
Since I am not using this for work purposes or to make a living - it makes sense to get it cheaper.


----------

